# carnivorous pleco



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

just a question have any of u heard of the zebra pleco? i was just wondering since they are carnivorous if they would b better suited to a piranha tank just a ? i do not know i come across it last night on the web cool ass fish but how compatible?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would think that they would be an expensive meal, they are pretty easy to see.

also we do have a non-piranha fish section


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

the name is hypancistrus zebra


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I would add such an expensive fish to a piranha aquarium: there's a good chance it'll get killed (just ask Nitrofish...). But as far as I know, they are pretty carnivorous, for pleco standards...

Moved to Non-Piranha Discussion


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/gzebra.html
http://www.planetcatfish.com/ilibrary/lori...ancis/168_f.htm
http://www.planetcatfish.com/shanesworld/r...strus_zebra.htm

I have seen these in the fish shop, and they are expensive, I would not add one to my piranha tank


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

They look absolutely stunning, but I've never seen one of those beauties around here, but when you imagine that a 2"gold nugget pleco costs 50 bucks here, I guess it would cost me an arm and a leg








All I've seen in my hometown are coomon, sailfin, clown and gold nugget pleco's, so basically not much...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't worry Judazzz, I only saw one once in a fish shop in Scotland near where my gran lives, it was £35 which is around 50 Euros - I think, so its not like everyone else has access to these fish


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> Don't worry Judazzz, I only saw one once in a fish shop in Scotland near where my gran lives, it was £35 which is around 50 Euros - I think, so its not like everyone else has access to these fish


 Thank god


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

$50 for a 2'' specimen here in California.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

very expensive and very fragile, not a good piranha pleco. Bristlnose work the best with piranhas IMO and eat like crazy.


----------

